# Australian Authority looks to end HF for maritime distress communications



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

The Australian Maritime Safety Authority (AMSA) recommended that jurisdictions cease high-frequency (HF) radio monitoring of distress and safety communications in Australia....

See here:-

http://www.southgatearc.org/news/20...d-hf-for-maritime-distress-communications.htm


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Possibly heretical, but I can see their point. HF propagation is unreliable now, and will be for several years due to the present historically low sunspot activity. And most vessels have satellite comms extra to GMDSS requirements.


----------



## PeterY (Jun 24, 2008)

This only would apply to voice channels that are operated by various state organisations on an ad-hoc basis.


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

What they are talking about is voice watchkeeping on the R/T distress and safety channels of 4125/6215/8291/12290 and 16420 kHz.

Under the GMDSS, voice watchkeeping was supposed to be replaced with DSC watch. R/T comms are conducted after a distress/urgency/safety call on DSC.

There is no plan to turn off the DSC watchkeeping. Australia has declared Sea Area A3, which requires HF DSC watchkeeping.

The Australian states have basically dithered about for 20 years...(and I'm being very polite)....this is long overdue.


----------

